# How do I reach the awning zip?



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Hi all

We have just had an awning with safari room fitted to the new van. Whilst rolling out the awning isn't a problem, I can't see how you can reach the zip when it is near to the van without a step ladder or chair to stand on - not even sure I could reach with a chair!

Am I missing something obvious or do I have to balance on Andrew's shoulders whilst giving the "left a bit, right a bit" instructions? We have visited various casualty departments around the country and abroad whilst on hols, but I was hoping the awning wouldn't be cause for another one!

Thanks in advance

Rachel


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rachel
Our awning is approx 2.5 - 3m high
I stand on the step and put the hook of a skewer type tent peg trough both slider pulls (on the one zip) and holding the pointed end pull it down 
Different matter push ing it up - Just go as far as you can & leave it

We do have a ladder to reach the top box but usually leave it in store

Failing the tent peg you could tye some fancy ribbon to the sliders so as to make them in reach 
Or make a hook out of a metal coat hanger

Necessity is the mother of inventions


----------



## 96343 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Rachel we had the same trouble with our enclosure and bought a two step ladder aluminium type from B&Q on line



regards john


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rojami*.

We have to use a four tread set of steps to reach the top of our safari room where it joins the top of the awning, and I am 6ft tall our 748 is a very high van. We only use the safari room if we are staying on a site for more than three days.

steve & ann ----teensvan.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We have had the same problem.

But we purchased a wooden broom handle and screwed a hook to one end. On the zip part we attached a nylon loop so we can now zip up and done without to much trouble

Regards
Hugh


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips guys!

We were really hoping to avoid the step ladder option, but it looks like it might be the easiest!

We were hoping to have a go over the weekend while we were away, but the snow kind of put us off the idea!

I doubt we will use the safari room very often, but better to know how it works before getting on site and providing the entertainment  

Rachel


----------



## 96801 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sorry to be late in replying but we have found that by far the best way is to use a short length of what we call bungee cable. Put the hook through the tab on the end of the zip before you raise the side panels and then you will find that it works quite well. I am well over 6ft but could not manage it before thisidea crossed the lady wife's mind.
Good luck
Pamalan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> But we purchased a wooden broom handle and screwed a hook to one end. On the zip part we attached a nylon loop so we can now zip up and done without to much trouble
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


Hugh, you ought to pass this idea on to Fiamma.

Ii is then likely to find its way into their catalogue as a very expensive solution to the problem.

A thought.
Why not leave the handle on the broom and still put the hook in it.
You then still have a usable broom.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I used to have the same problem, then I just got on top of the van and reached down. No problem, but I now carry a three rung step ladder!


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Practical as usual Gillian 
You could also hang the broom up using the hook


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

PamNPete said:


> Practical as usual Gillian


I do like to think of things for idle hands to do and a brush is very useful in otherwise idle hands. 



PamNPete said:


> You could also hang the broom up using the hook


I did think of adding that.
We have a brush hung on the inside of the door of a very shallow cupboard in our mobile home. the floor space is already occupied so the door hooks are the only way of usefully utilising the space.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Listen, her in doors already has me wearing the broom while cutting the lawn, washing the dog etc.

In fact, I am only half way through the task list she put up on the kitchen wall the day after we got married, 22 Years ago!!

Hugh


----------

